# The Killer Pleco



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

So I had my pleco in my 55gal with my reds for three days but all it does is freakin sh*t everywhere so I figure I will just my it to my 25 with my beta (yes beta) and I figure what the hell, should be fine, i dont see a beta killing a pleco 50times its size or a pleco sucking any fish to death. To my horror as I loved my little beta I woke up to find half of my colourless, lifeless beta still being sucked into pieces by my pleco. i didnt take photos and didnt think about it but ill toss a goldie in there for you guys and take pix. The pleco had pinned the beta to the aquarium floor and literally sucked it to death. f*ck i hate this pleco asshole. makes me want to put it back in with the p's and just not toss any food in. ill be more careful next time as i kno this was a stupid mistake to make: housing fish together without researching or anything.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

man that sucks but i cant stop laughing lol im sry to hear that bro been sucked to death must blow. no pun intended


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

dorianc204 said:


> man that sucks but i cant stop laughing lol im sry to hear that bro been sucked to death must blow. no pun intended


lol f*ck my life.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry for the loss.
Do you feed the pleco, or just expect it to eat the algea in the tank?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Nick G said:


> sorry for the loss.
> Do you feed the pleco, or just expect it to eat the algea in the tank?


algea pucks


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I got a monster female betta she eats salmon and anything else fishy lol but it's funny what happend.... you can bring your pleco to my place and will see what might happen to him lol


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> I got a monster female betta she eats salmon and anything else fishy lol but it's funny what happend.... you can bring your pleco to my place and will see what might happen to him lol


 ive been trying to find a place that sells "giant bettas" they can get to like 7"s ive herd. i bet they are beautiful.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats cool. Never heard of Bettas that big.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry bro i see a giant betta earlier looked sweet whats happend to the plec now.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If you didnt feed it what did you expect..

Your fault that betta's dead, dont blame the plec


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> If you didnt feed it what did you expect..
> 
> Your fault that betta's dead, dont blame the plec


i said i fed it you dumbfuck. read be4 u post.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay then.......

Depending on what type of Pleco you have you may need to substitute a variety of foods. Not all plecos are happy with just Algea wafers and need/like shrimp pellets, some veggies and even driftwood to munch on. Sorry to hear about your betta, I would be so mad!!!!!


----------

